# Running rough



## Outlawjoseywales (Jun 26, 2014)

1997 HB base KA24E 

Had a #3 cylinder misfire code and had the fuel injector replaced. Good news, it runs, it didn't before this. Actually it runs pretty fast, just still jumps and idles roughly. Coming from NO run, this is great. 

Codes today were P0340 
AND I got another 0303 #3 Cylinder misfire.

Please help.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

P0340 suggests cam sensor, have you checked the plugs? they may offer a clue


----------



## Outlawjoseywales (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, just had the plugs and wires changed when I had the #3 fuel injector changed out. The plugs are the ones that are recommended on this and other boards, so I feel OK with that.

I'm reading everything I can right now on the Cam Sensor,
thanks for your help,
David


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The Cam Sensor is built into the distributor.

If it goes out (and it happens), then you have to replace the distributor.

FYI: There are a couple of recent listings in the Classified section on Infamous (in the last few weeks) with used distributors for a good price.

If nothing else, they'd make good backups.

I'd get one, but they would do no good in my V6.


----------



## Outlawjoseywales (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting,
I wanted to PM you but thought that I'd already been too much of a pest lately. Guess my rim buying will have to be put off until I get this problem solved.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Look into Diagnostic Procedure 23 in the 1994 Service Manual:


----------



## Outlawjoseywales (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Joe, I'll do that.


----------

